# Just for Ryan......



## RiverRat

Hey BB, i know you were asking about 3 high end reels over on the CAG forum..plus ive seen MANY posts with newbies asking about such reels like the Daiwa Infinity X and stuff.
Your posts..."Daiwa Emblem Exceler, Infinity X-BR or Tournament BASIA?"

Well i can clear some stuff up pretty easily for ya, heres an old thread from me on the CAG forum about the Daiwa BTR reels:
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3074&hl=

I can update the prices as some have come down quite a bit:
Daiwa Infinity 5000 & 5500 = US$319.21

Now if you read my comparison on the top 4 Daiwa "big pit" style BR reels, you'll see this:

Ball Bearing comparison:
#1 Sports Matic Z = 8
#2 Grandwave = 7
#3 Sports Matic X = 5 tied with Infinity X = 5


If you list the cheapest order
#1 Grandwave = $249
#2 Sports Matic X = $285
#3 Sports Matic Z = $345
#4 Infinity = $ 464


Heres the new update on prices: starting with cheapest price:
#1 Daiwa Sportmatic X $224
#2 Daiwa Grandwave $249
#3 Daiwa Sportmatic Z $315
#4 Daiwa Infinity X $319.21

So as you see the Grandwave has MORE BB's than the Infinity X and is cheaper...so its the best pick for price. If you want the BEST of the 4 reels, hands down the japanese Sportmatic Z is the best.

Now onto the regular BIG PIT reels:
Tournament BASIA= $465.88
Spare QD(quick drag) spool= $70

Why anyone would purchase a non baitrunner reel of this cost is beyound me?

For the same price, but the japanese version that looks MUCH better:












And says this...."This is the reel for casting 150-200yds, fishing large game from shore."

More on next post....


----------



## RiverRat

Not too sure about the 3rd reel you posted about..but if "big pit" style NON baitrunner is your wish, go buy a pair of Daiwa Emblem Pro's(NOT cheaper the EMCAST), these reels are very simular to the older Emblemz Z & X..but i still prefer the older versions myself.

Ive also seen a lot of guys jumping on the Shimano Thunnus bandwagon...YES the thunnus is an AWESOME reel, only reason im saying that is because its the same frame and body as my Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast...and cost the same.
Differences...spool size..Thunnus comes in 3 sizes, Long Cast 1....the Thunnus is PURPLE(yea thats really cool, if ya swing that way i guess) the LC in a dark brown metalic.

For the same price, i'll go with the LC everytime.

If ya want high end daiwas..i can get ya a few of these for $600+











Tournament surf Z45UThin line= $650












Tournament surf Z45UCompetition= $680

Even can get ya spare spools:$105











or $130


----------



## PAYARA

Hey,Scott..you check out that new Tica Big Pit Free Spool???
looks pretty good! only $120 at Digital Dagger!I might have to
get 4 of those


----------



## RiverRat

GEEZ US MAN....can you NEVER keep a secret...dang.....LMAO(just jokin)
I was just going to post..I have no clue as to what your talking about, but ok,,here goes
.
Yea man, they've been out a short while now and ive know about them...YES digital has them and i found one other source for them too(same price)..if i find them cheaper, i will drop ya a pm.

Yea, im leaning toward picking up a pair real soon.

Well since ya just had to go and tell everyone...i guess i'll post about them..geez!


Heres BOTH the non BTR and BTR reels












*NEW TICA ABYSS Long Cast Spinning Reels TL Series**

Up to 9 ball and roller bearings.
No-wobble computer balanced rotor.
Comfortable T-shape handle arm with 2 bearings.
Long time yoke bail spring.
Instant anti-reverse one-way roller.
Right /left reversible handle arm.
Titanim nitride line roller with 1 bearing for anti-twist.
Shaft system with more length distance of line winding.
Anti-twist rotor.
Click alert for a light strike.
Cybernetic Frame System(CFS).
Forged Aluminum spool.
Ultra strong but lightweight reel body.
Heavy pressure resistance gear for toughness and smoothness
*











*NEW TICA ABYSS Long Cast Spinning Reels TF Series *
*Bait Runner Long Cast Salt Water Spinning Reels **

Up to 9 ball and roller bearings.
Hit and run system.
No-wobble computer balanced rotor.
Comfortable T-shape handle arm with 2 bearings.
Long time yoke bail spring.
Instant anti-reverse one-way roller.
Right /left reversible handle arm.
Titanim nitride line roller with 1 bearing for anti-twist.
Shaft system with more length distance of line winding.
Anti-twist rotor.
Click alert for a light strike.
Cybernetic Frame System(CFS).
Forged Aluminum spool.
Ultra strong but lightweight reel body.
Heavy pressure resistance gear for toughness and smoothness
* 


The non BTR Abyss TL comes in sizes 2000 - 10000
$119.00

Tica Abyss TF BTR comes in sizes 2007 - 10007
$119.00

I will be buying a pair of Tica Abyss TF BTR's in both 2007( 3/285 5/190 6/150)for light line live bait fishing and of course the 10007(25/285 30/235 35/200) for carp and cat fishing.

Man, you must too much time on your hands like me to search this stuff out..lol....next time send a PM...man!!

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Hey man,i wasn't thinking.I figured they were below your 
standards,with you owning the LC and Grandwave  

For what its worth,i heard that they have some serious
bearing issues,and bail spring problems.There were some
threads on Sea fishing forums about this.The bail is very
prone to closeing on hard casts.Also the stated weight 
is off they acually weigh over 30oz!!!!Oh,and the line lay
is suppose to be less than perfect!!!Just think,do you
really think you can get a good free spool,Big Pit for
$120????come on!


----------



## crappielooker

if i can ever afford one of those above reels, i would get the daiwa surf.. either ones in the picture would be fine...


----------



## PAYARA

Hell yeah Ak,but iam digging those Basia's


----------



## RiverRat

LOL...its cool, but man, some good things are kept on the down low.
OK, heres what i know about there top big pit non baitrunner the Dolphin SF & SE series, ive heard the opisite that the line lay is as good as the older Daiwa Emblem Z & X and i hear they cast ALMOST as well(not many can compete with the older Emblems anyway). Tica has'nt had there big pits on the market to long, so im not sure yet about how the hold up to lots of abuse, but they are compared to the same priced Daiwas and so far the new Emblem Pro is showing a good response from surf anglers.

I will be purchasing ONE of the Tica Abyss reels to give it a go and put it through its paces...if it holds up, i will them buy more..if it flops, i will send it back to Tica, get a new replacement and then sell it on ebay...lol.

Im hopeing it works out because yes , finding a big pit style BTR for that price is unheard of. I think at that price everyone and thier grandma will own them....which is why i own the LC & Grandwaves...i dont like following the crowd. 
If anything, i'll buy a few pairs of the Tica's just to bash around where i normally wouldnt take my "good" reels.


Scott


----------



## RiverRat

OK...Greg, good choice on the Daiwa Tournament Basia :
Heres what i found.....from the UK

Belonging in executive class of the carp anglers armoury the new Tournament BASIA Carp is the ultimate long distance casting machine. A 45mm long spool, combined with immaculate line lay deliver a casting experience that belongs in dreamland. The machined alloy handle and wooden knob are pure class. 

Using a magnesium alloy body the BASIA is incredibly light and the new superb Quick Drag offers the perfect cross over from front drag to free spool without the need for conversions. Drilled holes on the spool skirt allow light from a starlight to be seen letting you identify the running reel much more quickly.











*Features* 
Magnesium alloy body 
Ultra long 45mm anodised spool 
7 ball bearings 
Custom designed line clip 
Isotope holes on spool skirt 
Infinite anti reverse 
Super compact construction 
Superior line lay 
Stainless steel AirBail 
Vented rotor arms 
Rapid drag engagement 
Machined one piece alloy handle 
Wooden handle knob 

US$463.80

And this is the spool you want to go with it:












*Bait Runner type Free Run Spool
For Tournament 5000 & 5500 Reels: Fits all tournament reels.*

The Daiwa Quick Drag is a great new bait runner type free run spool. The drag nut is designed with a very short range, so to set minimum to maximum very quickly. The spool also features a line clip and an isotope/chemical light holder that will instantly visually register which rod you have a take on at night.

US$63.70


----------



## crappielooker

basias are overated..  
the new Tica and Okumas are nice.. hell i can't even afford those...lol


----------



## RiverRat

Oh yea almost forgot....if ya ever want to blow the $1k for a pair of those nice shiny Japanese BASIA reels, give me a shout...i know a good source for them and MANY other Japanese reels  ...lol.


I know ya all have seen me post this picture before on the "old" forum...but i still think its the most awesome big pit reel ever to hit the market...just wish i could afford to buy one and acually USE it!!











*Super Aero Titanium* 
( Surf casting reel ) 
*ball bearings/roller *: 13/1 
*Gear ratio *: 3.8 : 1 
*Weight *: 550 (grams) ; 19.4 (oz)
*Line recovery in inches per handle turn *: 30" 

You can order it in right or left handed too.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

oh and incase your wondering price for the Titanium.....
102,000.00 JPY Japan Yen = $856.414 USD United States Dollars 

Yea i'll take 3 please!!!

Man, that would be unreal on a 13' Century FMJ...droooool.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Those reels are crazy!!!... just can't stop looking at them!!!

i think the Basia will come down in price next year abit?They
always have some outragous price on them in the UK.If they
were sold here,i think we could get them a good bit cheaper??
Scott,remember when the Emblem Z,X were well over 200GBP
when they hit the UK?The same reels here,were about $150
and $180???


----------



## RiverRat

Yea...UK always over prices ALL thier tackle...i mean just look at thier rods & reel..its crazy, but hey if thier anglers are willing to shell it out, hell yea someones getting rich off of it.

Plus i never got why the English love those stupid rar drags and double paddle handles...guess those guys need more flowing waters for carp..then they's want better gear...lmao...over hear the lower end tackle are the rear drags cause they dont last.

Whats funny to m is how there are many Daiwa big pit reels over here and have been, with aiwa leading the way, but shimano has yet to introduce one here to compete..oh well they are missing out on a nice sized markert that Daiwas got on lock here.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

greg. i doubt the basia will come down in price so soon.. i'm sure they will lower it if they have another lower model out of the same features..


----------



## PAYARA

Ak-might not be exactly next yr,but it will happen soon enough.

Scott-don't be talking trash about rear drags!  I love rear
drag reels!


----------



## RiverRat

Greg, for some reason, that does not surprise me..yea you would 

But then again you actually have to get OUT and fish to use the gear enough to attempt to wear it out or put heavy stress on it...LMAO
I bet your gear still has the price tags & wrappers on it and still looks like brand new doesnt it...hehehehehe.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott--Where do you get this impression that i don't
fish????Just becasue i don't post every session of my
life dosent mean i am not fishing!


----------



## RiverRat

LMAO.....nope not the reason i say that.....just the few times ive seen ya in action you've walked around 90% of the time.....i dont think ive seen ya catch a single carp...lmao
plus i know ive never seen a picture of ya with a fish in your hands...hahaha

Im just ribbin ya man, i know ya fish a lot and i know ya dont have a scanner(ask one for x-mas man, if ya been good santa will bring ya one..hehe).

just pullin your chain to see ya squirm a little.


heck only reason i post about my catching is because not many post thier catches on here..you would think there are no carp in Ohio..lol.

scott


----------



## PAYARA

Yeah...LOL...i wasn't fishing very much at the East Harbor '04.  
If you think that was bad,you should have seen me at the CCC last
year.I pulled my rods in half way through the competition(after i
spent $30 to fish in it,lol)and was over BS'ing with Bob and some
of the locals!


----------



## RiverRat

hahaha..yea i thought there was another AK in the group at that event...lol.

Yea i know, i know, thats what the events are all about..spending time bankside chatting..lol  

Oh well, leave plenty of fish for the rest of us..hehehe

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

what? i caught fish at east habor..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Obviously I haven't been on in a couple days........

Yeah....well.......I wouldn't buy those Tica's or Okumas.......when it comes to reels....you get what you pay for.......


----------



## RiverRat

HAHAHAHA...Im talking about the normal AK..come on ya know what im talking about, hell i said something about it to you the other night on Alum.

You cant sit still for 2 mins...always running around...going there, going there.
When i first started fishing the events here would be AK.
Come in, set up shop, chum on top of your rods.....with atleast 3-4 trips to your van an back..then once set..off ya go...going to chat here..going way down to chat there....I'd hear an alarm in full one tone...hear comes AK doing about 40 mph out of nowhere to grab the rod. Once the fish was landed, photo taken, rebait rod and off again.
Heck sometimes it would be hours of ya roamin without a single rod in the water...ive seen ya set up a few 10 yrds. down the bank to the right...then after a few hours, there ya go with all your gear going a few 100 yrds in the other direction to set up and start again..lol.

I go to fish to catch fish and relax....man you wear me out just watching ya...i get tired at the thought of moving my stuff around to another swim or do as much walking and full throttle running you do..geez.

Dont get me wrong at all, i aint saying nothing bad about it, you do what you do..its all good by me, ive always enjoyed the time on the bank with..hell i wish i had that much energy..lol.

Greg, struck me kind of funny at that first EH when i met him(certainly did not LOOK like a "fisherman" , let alone a carper...more like he was getting ready to hit the local hot spot and pick up some chicks..lol). hahahah I remember him walking around with his marker rod bitchin up a storm because he couldnt find any good depth anywhere or a spot that had anything other than 2ft thick muck/silt for bottom...LMAO...dude its EH, its all 4ft deep and full of silt.....just get some rods in the water, build up a swim and wait for the fish...lmao...i swear i watched him walk around with that marker rod for hours without ever putting a baited rod in the water...i'll tell ya Greg, i was rollin'.
I do feel for ya buddy, hell some of us wish every place should have a 20 lb. avg. and a very good shot at 30+ lbers...but if ya go to EH, expect small fish, nasty weather, hours of NOTHING to catch (if your lucky enough) a carp pushing 18-20 lbs...but ya should of known ahead a time.its NOT the best spot on Erie..lol.

85% of that kind of fishing is state of mind...if ya go into it knowing full well its going to suck, well the end result is just that..i fished EH for 3 events...the very first one with Bob and Richie(i got SO skunked) and was net boy for both of them.....after a few years i went back with a plan...caught 16 fish(2nd or 3rd most) with fish up to 19 1/2 lbs...biggest that event was 2 tied for 21 lbs. Richie E. & Bill H.
This year i went also with a game plan....ended the event early at 12am saturday night with 30+ carp total, my best 19 lbs. offical, 21 lbs unoffical. I could of caught easily 40+ carp if i would of fished all through saturday night and sunday....heck i pulled my rods out to sleep friday night around 2:30am til 6am saturday morning.


I do feel for ya though...i knew the events that would atleast give me action..no way i would of gone to Dillon, buckeye or any of the poor small fish lakes this year anyway...i can only take so much of that BS...lol.

I think Rayland will give the group there most carp caught at an event record for sure next year,,,glad to se someone finally opened thier mind to the river.

Oh well hopefully there will be some "other" carp events spring up next year and i can get back into it..i had a lot of fun and caught lots of fish in the ones of CAG i attended...well except that dumb one at Rockyfork i was dumb enough to drive too...GEEZ US.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott,what are going on about now?I knew good and well
what to expect at the EH.Yes,i used my float to do little 
seaching around on bottom,finding what the bottom was 
made up of,checking depth,ect.How do you know that its
ALL 4ft out there?Or that theres not a gravel patch out in
there,You don't know untill you check yourself!But for the
record i KNOW its not the best place on Erie to fish.Come
on,Man!But there are some big carp that do come in there.
At the '03 event there was a massive carp tailing all after
noon on Sat.By the size of the tail and the range the fish
was at,i would say the fish was well over 40lbs!

I go to Bs at the events,i give a flying $#$% who caught
this,and who caught that at the East Harbor.Its not a
challenging water to fish,i could have easily have caught
fish up there if was serious about my fishing that weekend.
Believe me!I have caught well at every CAG outing i have
been to so far,except the EH.


----------

